
NHS told to ditch 'outdated' pagers - 7952
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47332415
======
entity345
Something is 'outdated' only if there is better in some way.

The article makes rather clear that pagers is not outdated yet in emergency
situations.

This actually raises the question of a replacement in these situations.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
When an actual emergency showed up - the London bombings, the mobile and
emergency services radio networks collapsed under the load. Pagers kept
working.

